# Scarborough Sunday Morning (North Brisbane) 12 Nov



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

It looks as though the Fishing Gods have granted me a Sunday off work, and the 7 day wind and wave forecast looks to be reasonable. Provided SWMBOAAT can be appeased, with sacrifices and false promises, I may be able to go fishing sort of early. Ive had this grinner sitting (actually lying down) in the freezer for about a month, and was thinking of dragging it around, wearing a colouful skirt (the fish that is) and some ganged hooks. I might have to jam some paddle pop sticks in the reel though, to overcome the extra drag. I wish I could work out some way of increasing the clicker drag.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Keep me informed. I was thinking of taking the tinnie out to the mouth of the Brisy river. But could be talked into a yak fish. Have to be home by 11am. What time were you thinking of setting off? And from where?
John


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi John,

I normally set out from near the car park which is closest to the Scarborough Hotel. Plan to be on the water about 0500. I am reasonably sure that I can get out. I will probably be dragging some new Tilsen barra lures instead of the grinner, not sure yet.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Just saw the news. Lots of some sort of weed on the Redcliffe shore line.
Think I'll give it a miss tomorrow. Good luck if you go.
John.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

I fished around redcliffe today a lot of brown muck everywhere...not sure what it was but there was a lot of it over the shorelines. 
Good luck anyway


----------

